# Mini Review - Turtle Wax Hybrid Sealant Hydrophobic Wax



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Being a sucker for a bargain I'm always on the look out for something new & cheap in car Detailing
lol
Always been a believer you don't have to spend a fortune on Detailing products to get a fab finish

So I've ordered some of this (ended up with 2 as it happens) lol










TURTLE WAX HYBRID SEALANT HYDROPHOBIC WAX
£5.12 delivered from CarParts4Less
https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4...MI6LLyzsPQ4gIVzbztCh2P0g6TEAQYASABEgIZlfD_BwE

https://www.turtlewax.com/en-gb/our-products/hybrid/turtle-wax-hybrid-sealant-hydrophobic-wax/

Goes by the name - Turtle Wax Ice Seal n Shine in the US of A & Canada

Ever increasing thread on DW too
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=414366

Gave the Avant a little going over today
VP CPW pre-wash
Wash with CarChem's 1900:1 shampoo & dried off

1 coat of the the Turtle Wax Hybrid Sealant Hydrophobic Wax applied
1 spray per panel applied in straight lines then buffed off in a circular motion
After 3 panels buffed again with plush buffing MF

Tyres dressed with Megs endurance tyre gel

The Avant was 'naked'. It had nothing on the paintwork so I was interested to see how this product faired

I was amazed how slick it was & the shine was amazing for a product that cost me a fiver delivered

A few pic's -
(Before tyres were dressed)
































































Going to my 'go to' for the Avant for the time being

I don't think I'll have to wait to long to see the water behavior with this product lol

Thanks for looking


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks great!

A youtuber recently tested this against Polished Angel Cosmic V2, and it had a comparable gloss reading to that, which is pretty high praise for a spray on wipe off product at that price point.

I have a long term test thread going right now, but hasn't been more than a week or so into it so not much to report.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Couple or 3 pic's taken today :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have been meaning to try my bottle yet and was hoping to apply it after using BH cleanser polish. Would this be ok to use?:thumb::buffer:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

H-M3 said:


> I have been meaning to try my bottle yet and was hoping to apply it after using BH cleanser polish. Would this be ok to use?:thumb::buffer:


Should be ok.
I went over my whole car with SRP yesterday.
Used a 50:50 mix of BSD/Chemical Guys V07 Hybrid Sealant ontop.
But on the bonnet I did 1/3 with the TW and 1/3 with Gtechniq C2v3 as a little comparison.
All 3 products went on just fine.
Assuming SRP is similar to the BH the TW spread and buffed off easy as pie.


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Cheers.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Not bad at all for the price, i’ve heard it is sheets water rather than beads, so might be difficult to tell duration.


----------



## RickyE46 (Mar 26, 2019)

Got some on reserve that I'm collecting later at Euro Car Parts.

Giving the car (titan silver E46 coupe) a detail later today. 

I normally apply Poor Boys White Diamond to give it the extra gloss. Would I apply this on top of the turtle wax hybrid? Or would that cause any issues with it's protection. I understand if I was to apply it before the turtle wax, it won't bond to paint as well?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

RickyE46 said:


> Got some on reserve that I'm collecting later at Euro Car Parts.
> 
> Giving the car (titan silver E46 coupe) a detail later today.
> 
> I normally apply Poor Boys White Diamond to give it the extra gloss. Would I apply this on top of the turtle wax hybrid? Or would that cause any issues with it's protection. I understand if I was to apply it before the turtle wax, it won't bond to paint as well?


I'd put the TW on top of the poor boys, not the other way, if you're going to use poor boys as well.


----------



## RickyE46 (Mar 26, 2019)

Andyblue said:


> I'd put the TW on top of the poor boys, not the other way, if you're going to use poor boys as well.


Yeah, I'll 95% be using poor boys.. if I can find it in the garage 

I just wasn't too sure if having it under TW will reduce the protection that it'll offer

Cheers Andy!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

:detailer:


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

This stuff is phenomenal!

It’s easy to use, the finish is great, the beading is insane and my car seems to stay significantly cleaner than anything else I’ve used.

I find it better than Meguiars HCW too, the shine is a warmer glow rather than HCW’s glassy look. So far there on par for durability.


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

I've been using this for a couple of months now and there's been a number of colleagues at work comment on the finish on the car and how well it looks , I've never had this with any other product I've used on it . Just avoid getting any on the windscreen  . 

Mark


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I know you've sold the car mate, but how did you find longevity of it ?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Andyblue said:


> I know you've sold the car mate, but how did you find longevity of it ?


TBH I didn't really give it a chance as I used it again within 2 weeks after another wash
Going to use it on the wife's Captur this winter and see how we go :thumb:


----------



## w00044 (May 17, 2009)

I haven't used turtlewax for a good 20 years, but this stuff is brilliant.

applied over wax, so easy to use, trick is not using too much, bottle should last a long time. Just brilliant.


----------

